# yorktown 33?



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

ive been lookin for a boat for awhile now and ive found a good deal (i think)locally. im havin troubl finding info on this boat though. any suggestions?

heres the add text (because i cant post links yet)
"Emergency Sale! The boat is currently on a guest mooring as the seal have gotten on it. I cannot deal with this problem and will be willing to take ANY offer to get it off my hands. New owner will have to get it back to mooring or dry dock. My Nightmare is your advantage. I have over $30,000 in receipts of work that has been done and willing to let it go for ANY offer. Everything still works, just the railings will need to be replaced. She is currently surrounded by event fencing, to keep the seals off. 

She is a 1972 Yorktown Sailboat, fiberglass construction, single mast, 33 feet long, 11 feet wide with 4-cylinder 40 horsepower Perkins diesel motor. Main sail with new sail clips, 2 head sails and a storm sail. Includes mooring in Avila, CA. (Port San Luis). 

Sailboat has been refurbished by a certified marine mechanic. Includes a new LaFiel mast and boom (LaFiel is the company that makes space shuttle part), NEW standing and running rigging. Boat has stainless steel railings, and a new custom built swim ladder. The exterior has been prepped with the highest quality marine grade paint and all the teak woodwork has been cleaned, sanded, and varnished. Over $30,000 has been spent on the boat in the last year (I have receipts). The sales still need to be tuned and some deck hardware (winches, etc) need to be put back on topside. 

Work done below the waterline: All new thru hull fittings and seacocks, new drive shaft, with a PPL dripless drive shaft bearing, cutlass bearings and zincs. New rudder packing. Fresh anti- fouling bottom paint. 

Interior has new headliner and carpet. Also a solar panel that charges three separate batteries and stainless steel BBQ. 

This is a great ocean-sailer that sleeps 6, has working galley, head and sinks. 
Boat includes a mooring (good for up to 35 feet) in Port San Luis harbor (cost is around $80.00 per quarter. To see her, take the sea taxi to guest buoy (name of the boat is Options) and make sure you give the sea taxi driver $10 for the round trip. 

Valued at $48,000. "




turns out i know the guy through mutual friends and can get the price down considerably..

thanks again for all your help


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

i need two more post for pics 
so heres one


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

heres two ...........


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

1-Distrust anyone who says "Emergency" when it isn't. No one's life or property is in danger here, this is not an "emergency sale". It might be a "distress sale" but that's something else entirely.

2-There's a 1972 Yorktown 33 listed on Yachtworld in Cali for $19,000 ASKING price. this one is worth $48,000? Really? And, what's a "certified marine mechanic" ? Never heard of that. Sounds like someone who got tired of chasing seals, doesn't know how to do his own maintenance, and wants to bamboozle some newbie with fancy words.

3-Price includes mooring? Yeah, right, the one he's had to ABANDON because of the seals. 

But, if you've got the money and feel the boat is worth it, that's all it takes.


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> 1-Distrust anyone who says "Emergency" when it isn't. No one's life or property is in danger here, this is not an "emergency sale". It might be a "distress sale" but that's something else entirely.
> 
> 2-There's a 1972 Yorktown 33 listed on Yachtworld in Cali for $19,000 ASKING price. this one is worth $48,000? Really? And, what's a "certified marine mechanic" ? Never heard of that. Sounds like someone who got tired of chasing seals, doesn't know how to do his own maintenance, and wants to bamboozle some newbie with fancy words.
> 
> ...


after a day of cleanin seal crap he flipped and is tryin very hard to dump it, so definitely not a emergency, but he's tired of the boat and wants it gone.

the mechanic he's refering to is the guy at our local boatyard in port san luis.

no doubt im a newb, but like i said we have mutual friends and i could always track him down 

finding info on the boat has been tough...

thanks for the reply!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nice boat. If you haven't already, get a survey. INDEPENDANT survey. I don't care if the seller has proof the boat was rebuilt yesterday. Remember, he's probably a nice guy who really wants to get out from under this boat. I hope it is perfect for you.

Mark


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Let me just add to what HelloSailor said.

The fact that he has $30K in receipts does not mean much. With most boats, the market value is the market value. One of the best indications of market value is the asking prices on other similar boats. You can assume that fair market value is somewhat less. 

Take a good look at the other boat Hellosailor mentioned. The one you're considering is asking-priced 250% higher.


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

whoops!! the asking price is 7800, and it looks like i can get her for 4-5000.

sorry!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

SLObrett said:


> whoops!! the asking price is 7800, and it looks like i can get her for 4-5000.
> 
> sorry!


Sorry, too. I assumed the $48K was his asking price.

Now, that LeFiel mast alone probably cost a few $K. At $5K for the whole boat, this is a whole different ballgame.

But definitely hire a surveyor.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

It's only a whole new ball game IF she can be put in good working order for the difference between purchase price and the same boats fair market value in good working order. Otherwise...it is just a parts salvage. 
A survey can help tell you what it will cost to refurb the boat as necessary.


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yorktown boats were mostly sold as kits, and even then didn't have a great reputation compared to other kit boats.

Read the thread Yorktown info - Cruisers & Sailing Forums for some first-hand accounts.

Absolutely get a surveyor to go through it if you're interested. A real survey will include hauling the boat (at your expense).

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be aware that some user finished boats have better quality than most builders can achieve, but these are fairly rare and far and few between. I saw a user-finished Southern Cross that was amazing, but the person who did the interior was a master cabinet maker IIRC. Not typically the case.


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

Gramp34 said:


> Yorktown boats were mostly sold as kits, and even then didn't have a great reputation compared to other kit boats.
> 
> Read the thread Yorktown info - Cruisers & Sailing Forums for some first-hand accounts.
> 
> ...


wow. thanks for the link. you put so much work into boats, i wouldnt want to waste my time on something thats faulty from the begining.

perhaps i'll go with my original plan of finding an old catalina 27 or 30


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Deals that look "too good to be true" usually are... I'd be suspicious of such a deal. While you may consider it a lot of boat for the money, its also at least as big a potential headache for the money.

As you've noted for similar money you can get a viable decent smaller boat.


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

Yorktown boats were kit built boats designed by a man named Hank McQuen (not sure on spelling). There boat building yard was in wilmington california.

The boats themselves varied from boat to boat as some were finished by the buyer. Myself and my dad built a center cockpit 35. And in fact I grew up on the sailboat.

I have sailed on several and they are not fast. Most of them could run into a barge and keep on sailing, as they were pretty tough boats. They sailed well and comfortable, but not fast.

Good luck, and don't forget a survey.


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks again for the replys


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was in the Morro Bay Harbor Patrol office today, this seller has flyers posted there that say he started out at 20K and he said he had a survey for 27K. That's different than what he said on Craigslist, but if it were big enough I'd want to buy it for 5-7k anyway. I'm shopping for a family of 3, so never fear SLOBrett, it's a bit too small for us to cruise long distance on. Good luck!


----------



## cyndimarcus (Oct 16, 2004)

If you look up Hank McCune on wikipidia and scroll down to the "links" to Olympia/yorktown links.
You will find some information from the Yard Foreman of the boatyard. I found this site helpful with information from the people who built them, and the people who own them.
sorry, cannot yet post "links"


----------



## Dani8 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Yorktowners, looking for stanchion solutions, please post pictures of what you have done with your Yorktown. Any pictures would be great.


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't have any pictures due to the fact that we sold our boat in 1988, but my dad welded beefy stanchions and bow sprit. You could take a pilon out with it. Good luck.


----------

